# Fist molt has stalled



## RadicalEd (May 5, 2017)

My baby bird Archie started molting for the first time a week ago. I've been checking her feathers every day to see how the progress is going. She usually has a few new pinfeathers on her head every day. 

Then over the past couple days I've noticed she just stopped growing pinfeathers. She looks perfectly healthy and all of the feathers she has lost have grown back in. She doesn't have any bald spots or anything, she just stopped growing pinfeathers. Her forehead is patchy with new yellow feathers and old barred feathers.

Has anyone experienced this before? I'm not too worried since her behavior hasn't changed at all and she looks healthy, but I can't find any information on this type of thing happening just from Googling. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How old is she? 
It sounds as though she's just had her "baby" molt but has yet to start her full molt which generally takes place when the budgie is around 6 or 7 months old. 

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/374850-budgie-molting.html*


----------

